# Looking for clinic, me PCOS Donor Egg from Wife, with Donor Sperm....



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey all, 

im looking for a recommended clinic, i have PCOS, i am looking at egg donor from my wife, and donor sperm i presume from the clinic. 

Any recommendations? 

Ta all 

Becki and Charlie xx


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Where about's are you? I went with Care, there's a few of them scattered about. I was at the Nottingham clinic. I would highly recommend them!


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec (Sep 18, 2010)

Were based in Essex, so willing to travel but nit to far, thank you for reply x


----------

